# Papillary thyroid carcinoma with massive metastasis in the uterine corpus: a case report



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Papillary thyroid carcinoma with massive metastasis in the uterine corpus: a case report:

You have all read my various comments and links re ectopic thyroid. I cannot say this is officially ectopic but I am putting out there. Could be! Hard to say which came first.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology/newsl-article.cfm/4958469/ZZ5052128790304906121963/?news_id=811&newsdt=120513&subspec_id=419&utm_source=DailyNL&utm_medium=newsletter&utm_content=General-Article&utm_campaign=article-section


----------

